# Simple Form on Intranet



## Akumos (May 24, 2011)

Hi

I want to create a very simple form on our intranet that allows staff to send me a URL...

The tricky part, I want them to enter a password to send it to stop visitors using it.

Eg..

URL: [ Text Box ]
Pass: [ Text box ]
SUBMIT

The form will only get sent it the password equalled '123'

Can someone point me in the right direction please?

Thanks


----------



## francis511 (May 24, 2011)

A vnc program could do that if that`s any use ?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 24, 2011)

You need to make two applications.  The client side one needs to send UDP packets and the server side one needs to receive UDP packets.  It really isn't all that hard.  First you need to decide on a language.  I would recommend VB.NET or C#.NET because they are quick and easy.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 24, 2011)

why use a form at all? just have them email you the URL.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 24, 2011)

Why not just password protect the form itself, so they have to enter a username and password just to access the form?  Like a normal secured section of a website.


----------

